# My new Wild caught Peacocks



## Fins of Africa (May 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Here are my new Wilds.Lost one of the lumbualo females last night thats why 
I had to leave chat but everone is doing well otherwise

lumbualo


















Maisoni


















Steveni Hongi

















Enjoy
Derek


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

WOW...great stock! I will be buying some fish from you in the future


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

beautiful!! ^^


----------

